# Quetion about estimating



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Does any1 know if their are any schools or online classes to learn to be an electrical estimator? For residential and commercial.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Mike holt has a book and DVD on estimating. That's how I learned years ago.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I punched Estimatic Training seminar into the yahoo search bar looking for the seminar I went to some thirty years ago, and it did not show up, but there was around a dozen or so other options showing up. Try google. 


Estamatic seminars were really good. This was while the personal computer was in it's infancy, and the subject of computers never even came up in the class. But because of what I learned in that class I was able to snag onto some huge projects.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

dawgs said:


> Mike holt has a book and DVD on estimating. That's how I learned years ago.


 currently learning to use McCormick Systems but never done estimating before. So if I can find a class that can help me get my feet wet and learn the basics I think I'll be fine.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Mike holt is a good start.

I took a couple classes taught by grey heads. They are the best to learn from. i still feel dumb and I have been doing it for almost 10 years. Mac, any tips you can share would be much appreciated.

Here is what I know, estimating is a right brain and left brain activity.

Neca labor units are high. use them for change orders.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

mdfriday said:


> Mike holt is a good start.
> 
> I took a couple classes taught by grey heads. They are the best to learn from. i still feel dumb and I have been doing it for almost 10 years. Mac, any tips you can share would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


I changed to a rope slinger in 94. I don't remember much of anything about bidding pipe jobs now. I'm doing a bid for an office job now and am stuck on several items cause I don't know/remember my pipe in labor hours any more.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Surge03 said:


> currently learning to use McCormick Systems but never done estimating before. So if I can find a class that can help me get my feet wet and learn the basics I think I'll be fine.


McCormick should have classes I'm sure. The software I use has classes and webinars all the time. Try the alike Holt stuff. I think it's around a hundred bucks and well worth it.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I changed to a rope slinger in 94. I don't remember much of anything about bidding pipe jobs now. I'm doing a bid for an office job now and am stuck on several items cause I don't know/remember my pipe in labor hours any more.


How big is the job....how many feet of which sizes of conduit? i use ebm, but have adjusted the l.u.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

dawgs said:


> McCormick should have classes I'm sure. The software I use has classes and webinars all the time. Try the alike Holt stuff. I think it's around a hundred bucks and well worth it.


The problem with the software classes, ebm, mccormik, accubid, connest, etc..they teach you how to use the software, not how to do a take off or estimate.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

mdfriday said:


> The problem with the software classes, ebm, mccormik, accubid, connest, etc..they teach you how to use the software, not how to do a take off or estimate.


That's why I suggested the Mike Holt stuff. IMO, You need a combination of both to be a good estimator.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

mdfriday said:


> The problem with the software classes, ebm, mccormik, accubid, connest, etc..they teach you how to use the software, not how to do a take off or estimate.


 So far I'm leaning on Mike Holt and learning the software. Their starting me off small so I can learn as I go but eventually I will be estimating public works projects ranging from 100K-4 million in electrical only.


----------

